# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 13-01-2004. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 07-01-2004.

SHENIM: Tashme mund te flisni ne kohe reale me anetaret e forumit duke vizituar dhomen #forumi tek irc.albasoul.com. Dhoma #forumi eshte hapur vetem per anetaret dhe stafin e forumit shqiptar. Duke e vizituar ate sa here vizitoni forumin, keni mundesi te flisni me stafin e forumit mbi problemet qe hasni, ose te njiheni me nga afer me anetaret e forumit. Per te hyre mjafton te klikoni mbi butonin "Chat" ne krye te forumit dhe te zgjidhni dhomen #forumi. Dhoma #shqiperia eshte dhoma ku do te gjeni me dhjetra shqiptare nga mbare bota ne cdo ore te dites apo nates. 

Shihemi ne chat!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Insig edhe në Maqedoni" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29652

Titulli: "Gjuha e perëndive- A. Kola" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29651

Titulli: "Mendimi per TY" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29648

Titulli: "Laptop ne Shqiperi" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga MisCongeniality)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29647

Titulli: "Pergjigje" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga The exorcist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29645

Titulli: "Qendra e Informacionit dhe Parandalimit te Virusave" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29644

Titulli: "Sic Transit Gloria...Glory Fades" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga Lit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29637

Titulli: "Ku mund te shkarkoj IE 6 - Versionin e Plote" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga alditirona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29635

Titulli: "ndihm!" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga gjilani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29633

Titulli: "Myslimanët e Ballkanit në prag të shekullit 21" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29631

Titulli: "Vellait Tim Shqiptar Dhe Kosovar" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29630

Titulli: "Të drejtat elementare dhe liritë e njeriut sipas jurisprudencës islame" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29627

Titulli: "Kate Bush" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29622

Titulli: "Kerkoj nje cope RAM" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga Sentinus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29619

Titulli: "Kapitalizmi shqiptar" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29617

Titulli: "Me të madhe apo me të vogël?" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29616

Titulli: "Lufta" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29615

Titulli: "Qeveria Qe Vret Dhe Populli Qe Flen Gjum" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga Jamarber)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29614

Titulli: "Te vrasin naten te qajne diten" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29613

Titulli: "Fatos Nano po na hedh hi syve!" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29612

Titulli: "Kamikazet dhe njerzit e pafajshem" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29611

Titulli: "Nje vize" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29610

Titulli: "Më duhet një kontratë pune për në SHBA" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29608

Titulli: "Të dielën me INDRO MONTANELLI-n" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29605

Titulli: "gjuha Tcl edhe mundesite qe te ofron ...!!!" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga Ardi_Pg_ID)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29603

Titulli: "Mbrojtja ndaj buffer overflow tani teknologji chipesh !" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga Force-Intruder)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29602

Titulli: "Perse ndodhi katastrofa e Karaburunit ? Kush jane fajtoret ?" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29601

Titulli: "Poezi të hershme" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga bledStarova)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29598

Titulli: "Shqiptarët e Kroacisë" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29597

Titulli: "C'fare profesioni keni???" (postuar 12-01-2004 nga leonora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29596

Titulli: "Njeriu dhe Unë" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29589

Titulli: "jari;kis" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga Lleshi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29585

Titulli: "Orientalizmi, Disinformimi dhe Islami" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29582

Titulli: "Historia e Ungjillit te Barnabait" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29581

Titulli: "Njeriu dhe kafsha" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29578

Titulli: "ndihm!!" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga gjilani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29577

Titulli: "Tragjedi tjetër në det, 21 të mbytur e 7 të humbur" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29574

Titulli: "Kush e fiton Kampionatin Italian sivjet??" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga Macho)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29571

Titulli: "Ushtria Kombetare Malit Zi UKM" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29570

Titulli: "Ser Isak Njutoni mbi Biblen" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29569

Titulli: "Mjetet kontraceptive - në mes të vërtetës dhe mashtrimit" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29568

Titulli: "Dexhali-(Antikrishti)" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29567

Titulli: "Islami është paqe me veten dhe paqe me të tjerët" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29566

Titulli: "Perandori Herakli dhe Profeti Muhamed (s)(628 e.s.)" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29564

Titulli: "Program per MP3" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29561

Titulli: "Shkenca ne trojet tona" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga plaku-i-detit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29560

Titulli: "Ollbrajt dhe lufta e Kosovës" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29558

Titulli: "Shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Athine" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga Drilona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29557

Titulli: "Cilat kane prioritetin ne jeten tuaj?" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga keira)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29555

Titulli: "Prostuticioni dhe te keqiat e tij" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29554

Titulli: "A është përhapur Islami me forcë?" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29553

Titulli: "Studentet qe jetojne ne Athine" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga Drilona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29552

Titulli: "Bursa : Dow Jones, Nasdaq, Nikkei, DAX, SMI..." (postuar 11-01-2004 nga Ardi-1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29550

Titulli: "Viva INTER" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga SweetBoyTr)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29549

Titulli: "Të drejtat e shqiptarëvë në trojet shqiptare në Mal të Zi" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29548

Titulli: "Mjekësi dhe Shkencë Rrezatimi rreth Marsit mund të dëmtojë udhëtarët e hapësirës." (postuar 11-01-2004 nga plaku-i-detit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29547

Titulli: "Një Mikroprocesor I Integruar Në Telefon Celular" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga plaku-i-detit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29545

Titulli: "Shteti humb 80 mil. $ në vit nga kontrabanda e cigares" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29544

Titulli: "Pandi Kristo" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29543

Titulli: "Eliona Naçi" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29539

Titulli: "hutbeja e Lamtumires e Muhammedit s.a.s ne Arafat Mekke" (postuar 11-01-2004 nga altini55)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29538

Titulli: "Tragjedia E Familjes &quot;Papamihali&quot;" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga shqiptari02)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29536

Titulli: "Sofra Elbasanit Nr 5" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29535

Titulli: "Klubi i Interistave # 2" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29530

Titulli: "e si po.." (postuar 10-01-2004 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29527

Titulli: "po tash ti" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29526

Titulli: "Varrezat" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29524

Titulli: "SHqiperia mund Angline ne mini futboll" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga FJORIN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29520

Titulli: "Kushtuar tragjedisë së Karaburunit!" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29519

Titulli: "Tifozat e HOLLANDES, ketu deri ne ngritjen e KUPES..#2" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga Del Monako)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29517

Titulli: "Elbasanasit ! Vazhdimi" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga Pyes_Lotin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29516

Titulli: "Kamikazet dhe njerzit e pafajshem." (postuar 10-01-2004 nga *DJ-ALDO*)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29513

Titulli: "Sofra korçare nr.5" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29512

Titulli: "Prezantimi im.." (postuar 10-01-2004 nga smokkie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29508

Titulli: "Me cilen makine jeni tifoz?" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga ice_storm)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29507

Titulli: "Me cfare sporti merreni?" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29505

Titulli: "Ku do te ishin pushimet ideale per ju?" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29504

Titulli: "Rizah Sheqiri: Liber kushtuar Nënë Terezës (në dy gjuhë)" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29502

Titulli: "Jeni te obsesionuar nga te shikuarit e ores?" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29501

Titulli: "Shqiptaret e Athines" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga Drilona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29499

Titulli: "Prioritetet e kryetarit Moisiu për vitin 2004" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29497

Titulli: "Rexhep Mala e Nuhi Berisha" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29495

Titulli: "OSBE: Financimet e partive politike të dyshimta" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29494

Titulli: "Kur minister kulture behet Blendi Klosi" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29491

Titulli: "Kryqezata e tete" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29489

Titulli: "Program që s'po e heq dot" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29487

Titulli: "Ku ruhen fjalekalimet ne windows?" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29486

Titulli: "Bebe në epruvetë edhe tek ne, fekondim artificial për 14 gra" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29482

Titulli: "Probleme me formatimin e......" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga Patrioti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29479

Titulli: "Londra: Shqipëria në &quot;listën e zezë&quot;" (postuar 10-01-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29478

Titulli: "Greva e hekurudhës" (postuar 09-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29474

Titulli: "Si  Te  Hap   File     Ram   ?" (postuar 09-01-2004 nga inter_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29470

Titulli: "Prezantimi i Hënës!" (postuar 09-01-2004 nga Hena_22)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29463

Titulli: "Marisi nga durresi" (postuar 09-01-2004 nga cun i lezecem)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29462

Titulli: "Leter nje miku" (postuar 09-01-2004 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29452

Titulli: "Udhetimi i fundit" (postuar 09-01-2004 nga keira)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29447

Titulli: "Kthimi i të zhvendosurve në Kosovë" (postuar 09-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29446

Titulli: "Verja dore mbi pronat e Institucjoneve fetare" (postuar 09-01-2004 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29445

Titulli: "Në 30-vjetorin e fjetjes së Imzot Irine Banushit" (postuar 09-01-2004 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29444

Titulli: "Sofra e tifozave të  Hollandës" (postuar 09-01-2004 nga DeuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29439

Titulli: "Gazeta &quot;Krishterimi&quot;, shtypet ne Greqi shperndahet ne Shqiperi" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29433

Titulli: "Në kërkim të dashurisë së humbur" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29430

Titulli: "Kalendari Islam" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29429

Titulli: "Njëqind poezitë më të mira të shqipes" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29423

Titulli: "TIRANE :egjiptiane: jendet bomba jugosllave të ish-monumenti i Enverit!!" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29418

Titulli: "A duhet të luajnë femrat futboll?" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga AnGeL4eVeR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29411

Titulli: "Mesatarja, nje prej kritereve kryesore per pranimet ne universitete" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29410

Titulli: "Alsat Live" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga cybertronic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29407

Titulli: "Qeveria britanike fut Albanian Airlines ne listen e zeze" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga Shaboni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29400

Titulli: "Si e adhuroni/lavderoni ju Perendine?" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29397

Titulli: "Presidenti Bush propozon ndryshime ne ligjet e emigracionit" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29395

Titulli: "Sa here ne dite hani?" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29393

Titulli: "Kush shpenzon me shume per veshje?" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29389

Titulli: "Me ke jetoni?" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29388

Titulli: "Dashuria" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga ASSAS|NS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29384

Titulli: "Si mund te heq kete virus nga Kompjuteri: &quot;Trojan.StartPage&quot;" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga alditirona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29383

Titulli: "Analfabetizmi dhe braktisja e shkolles ne Shqiperi !" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29380

Titulli: "Plaga e racizmit tek ne ne Shqiperi !" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29377

Titulli: "Katekizma dhe liturgjia" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29376

Titulli: "Klandestinë në kamionët e lojërave të Edi Ramës" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29375

Titulli: "Disa pyetje rreth kompjuterit" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29372

Titulli: "Konstelacione mendimesh..." (postuar 08-01-2004 nga anathema)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29371

Titulli: "Oaa, sa shumë miq e mikesha kam për të gjetur unë këtu..." (postuar 08-01-2004 nga anathema)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29370

Titulli: "Sami Frashëri" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29369

Titulli: "Forumistat ne Angli ne vitin 2004" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga Arlind)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29367

Titulli: "A Jane Ne Krize Martesat Shqiptare Ne Emigracion???" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga memedheu1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29361

Titulli: "Moisiu dekoron Poçin" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29358

Titulli: "Sondazhi: Kosova dhe Hong Kongu vendet me optimiste" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29356

Titulli: "C'farë mendoni i mungon futbollit shqiptar?" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29352

Titulli: "Simitis jep dorëheqjen, zgjedhje te parakohshme ne Greqi" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29351

Titulli: "Nina Smirnova, rusja që punoi gjysmë shekulli për Shqipërinë" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29350

Titulli: "Motra e Skenderbeut?" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga bunny)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29349

Titulli: "Cilen nga keto keni dhurate prej Zotit" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29344

Titulli: "ndihme te PC modelit IBM" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga Studenti-Te)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29337

Titulli: "Dialog me mikun ateist." (postuar 07-01-2004 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29336

Titulli: "Simotrat e Parmalatit në Tiranë" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29330

Titulli: "- Krijuesit E Shtetit Te Ri Grek" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29326

Titulli: "Prezantimi im..." (postuar 07-01-2004 nga keira)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29322

Titulli: "Cfare mbani mend me shume?" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29320

Titulli: "Si u pelqen te flini?" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29319

Titulli: "Anisa nga korça" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga rrapistja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29318

Titulli: "Elsa nga Durrësi" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dolphin_girl04)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29317

Titulli: "100 këngët më të mira të të gjitha kohërave" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29316

Titulli: "Cili eshte fruti qe hani me shume?" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29315

Titulli: "Sa kafe pini ne dite?" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29314

Titulli: "Shqiptari kap kryqin nën ujë në Greqi" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga FJORIN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29309

Titulli: "Familja Suma - Një emër fisi shqiptar në dy mijëvjeçarë" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29306

Titulli: "Poezi" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga bledStarova)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29305

Titulli: "Politikanët shqiptar dhe karriera e tyre" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29301

Titulli: "Teherani dhe Kajro afer pajtimit" (postuar 07-01-2004 nga vajza pa fat)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29300

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Kush e fiton Kampionatin Italian sivjet??
 o 'Milan' (4 vota)
 o 'Roma' (0 vota)
 o 'Juventus' (1 vota)
 o 'Lazio' (0 vota)
 o 'Inter' (2 vota)
 o 'Parma' (0 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29571

Sondazh: Cilat kane prioritet ne jeten tuaj?
 o 'Dashuria' (1 vota)
 o 'Miqesia' (1 vota)
 o 'Puna' (1 vota)
 o 'Familja' (5 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29555

Sondazh: Me cilen makine jeni tifoz?
 o 'Ferrari' (2 vota)
 o 'McLaren Mercedez' (0 vota)
 o 'BMW Williams' (0 vota)
 o 'Renault' (0 vota)
 o 'Jordan Honda' (0 vota)
 o 'Bar Honda' (0 vota)
 o 'Toyota' (0 vota)
 o 'Jaguar' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29507

Sondazh: Me cfare sporti merreni?
 o 'Volejboll' (1 vota)
 o 'Basket' (0 vota)
 o 'Futboll' (1 vota)
 o 'Handboll' (0 vota)
 o 'Baseball' (0 vota)
 o 'Golf' (0 vota)
 o 'Hokey' (0 vota)
 o 'Tenis' (1 vota)
 o 'te tjera' (2 vota)
 o 'Nuk merren fare.... :i ngrysur: ' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29505

Sondazh: Jeni te obsesionuar nga te shikuarit e ores?
 o 'Po' (2 vota)
 o 'Jo' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29501

Sondazh: A mund te luajne Femrat bashke me Meshkujt Futboll...???
 o 'Jam pro luajtjes se nje Femre!' (5 vota)
 o 'Jam kunder luajtjes se nje Femre!' (1 vota)
 o 'Jam apsenim kundrejte kesaj teme!' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29411

Sondazh: A duhet te jete mesatarja kriter pranimi ne universitetet shqiptare?
 o 'Po' (15 vota)
 o 'Jo' (14 vota)
 o 'Nuk jam i sigurt' (3 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29410

Sondazh: Sa here ne dite hani?
 o '1 here' (1 vota)
 o '2 here' (11 vota)
 o '3 here' (4 vota)
 o 'me shume se 3' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29393

Sondazh: Me ke jetoni?
 o 'Vetem' (6 vota)
 o 'Me familjen' (11 vota)
 o 'Me te dashurin/te dashuren' (2 vota)
 o 'Te tjera' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29388

Sondazh: A JANE NE KRIZE MARTESAT SHQIPTARE NE EMIGRACION?
 o 'NGA SE NDODHEN NE NJE SHOQERI TE CILIVIZUAR' (1 vota)
 o 'NGA SHKALLA E ULET E EMANCIPIMIT' (0 vota)
 o 'NGA FAKTORI EKONOMIK I VESHTIRE' (0 vota)
 o 'APO SEPSE FILLOJNE TE INTERGROHEN NE JETEN PERENDRIMORE' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29361


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

13-01:
 o i krishteri (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=392

13-01:
 o Akili - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=670
 o Kuqalashja - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1116

13-01:
 o aldi_fr (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2413

13-01:
 o shazi (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2516

13-01:
 o DeathMetal666 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2594

13-01:
 o Keida (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2994

13-01:
 o IDUZ (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3559

13-01:
 o nik (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3568

13-01:
 o Niku i krishter (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4334
 o NIku80 (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4335

13-01:
 o Taip (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6894

13-01:
 o FloriNyc (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6901

13-01:
 o KunotaForevres - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9662

13-01:
 o Angelstar (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9876

14-01:
 o sekreti (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1002

14-01:
 o Alfred (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1377

14-01:
 o KROSTOFOR KOLOM (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3205

14-01:
 o GIOVE (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3222

14-01:
 o brokenwing (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3844

14-01:
 o frika (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4507

14-01:
 o Karamele_londre (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5143

14-01:
 o rejdi (14) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5877

14-01:
 o nga besiana (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5887

14-01:
 o edison99 (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5958

14-01:
 o Cupke_Korcarke (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7370

14-01:
 o Sexy_Gurl - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7636
 o vajza nga vlora - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7670

14-01:
 o lotetova (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8199

14-01:
 o jvp (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8373


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 07-01-2004
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 99 Anetare te rinj
 o 150 Tema te reja
 o 2,587 Postime te reja
 o 16 Sondazhe te reja

----------

